# Wooden Glock 17 Copy



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 30, 2015)

I made an accessory for my sons' Halloween Costume. He's a SWAT Officer this year!!!
they gave all the other accessories like the baton, handcuffs, walkie talkie, binoculars, & tactical knife, but no Glock
I had to change that...
Here's my version


patterned from the real thing
i reclaimed the white oak from a pallet a couple weeks ago.
i cut out the major portions with a jigsaw and drilled the finger hole with a 7/8" Forstner bit
i used the 4 1/2" angle grinder with a flap disc for the finer work and general sanding.
i used flexible sanding blocks in 150 grit to smooth out the feel

here's the flip side



and one more for good luck!




thanks for reading!


----------



## francist (Oct 30, 2015)

Man, that made me think of all the myriad of wooden guns I made for myself as well as all the neighbour kids when I was a kid. Endless hours of fun could be had from a busted hockey stick a four or five shingle nails from your Dad's shed.  I remember one I especially liked and gave it an oil finish -- yeah, transmission oil! Oh well, I was a kid, who cares.

Nice job Mike.

-frank


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 30, 2015)

Looks really good. Nice work. But I would not paint it black.


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 30, 2015)

Looks good Mike, seems like this woodworking thing has really got ahold of you.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 30, 2015)

francist said:


> Man, that made me think of all the myriad of wooden guns I made for myself as well as all the neighbour kids when I was a kid. Endless hours of fun could be had from a busted hockey stick a four or five shingle nails from your Dad's shed.  I remember one I especially liked and gave it an oil finish -- yeah, transmission oil! Oh well, I was a kid, who cares.
> 
> Nice job Mike.
> 
> -frank



Thanks Frank, i made a few play guns from fenceboards as a kid, but nothing like this!



kd4gij said:


> Looks really good. Nice work. But I would not paint it black.



No Sir, i'm going to keep it the natural wood color- we don't want any problems with law enforcement or anti-gun types for sure !



Eddyde said:


> Looks good Mike, seems like this woodworking thing has really got ahold of you.



Thanks Eddyde, i'm trying very hard to become more proficient as well as more comfortable with wood.
i'm still making mistakes, but having fun creating things


----------



## chips&more (Oct 31, 2015)

Where’s the flaking?


----------

